
Microsoft Edge extensions now available to preview - rayshan
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/03/17/preview-extensions/
======
nailer
This is awesome: you can now run (the same API as) Chrome extensions on
Firefox and Edge. manifest.json, window messaging, background apps, etc.

------
jug
They must have been hard at work for the Chrome extensions to work seamlessly,
because Chrome's extension API's are so extensive these days. I wonder if they
actually support them all? The public info is still pretty scarce.

------
onedognight
Does this mean the Chrome version of uBlock Origin works in Edge now?

~~~
nailer
Open the crx, `var chrome = msBrowser` and yes.

------
_ZeD_
just to be sure...

what is the difference (featurity-wise) between the '90s browser plugins and
the 201X's extensions?

~~~
csixty4
Browser plugins are/were native code. Today's browser extensions are
JavaScript run in the context of a web page, and which declare the permissions
they need to run.

~~~
_ZeD_
I know the "tecnicism" (hell, I have written a pair of plugins and a pair of
firefox extensions).

But from the "features" point of view, is there something I can do sorely with
a plugin? (I think about direct filesystem access or the likes)

~~~
csixty4
I think it's more about safety, what extensions _can 't_ do. If native code
escapes the sandbox, game over. If JavaScript runs amok, it's a lot harder for
it to do anything dangerous. Browser vendors have learned a lot from all those
Flash vulnerabilities.

